# Dwarf Gouramis Sick!!!



## zchristiansen (Feb 8, 2012)

I have two male dwarf gouramis. One of them has reddish lacerations around his mouth and the other has scrapes on his body. The one with the lacerations around the mouth looks like it might have hole-in-the-head, but I don't know if that is possible for anabantoids. Both of them are swimming weirdly. I put some aquarium salt in the tank. What else should I do?


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

separate them out of the main tank for a start.
Some gouramis are susceptible to bacterial infections that can spread to the rest of the tank. I went through that this past summer and lost more than 1/2 of my tank occupants.
have they been fighting? Are they relatively new to the tank?
my gourami had been with me for almost a year before she started to show signs of bacterial infection.
if it is that, a medication like furan 2 could help.
Are you able to post pictures?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Gouramis can absolutely get hole-in-the-head, and are in fact prone to it.

Look for fish meds containing Metronidazole. This is what works for hexamita, a super-common affliction of gouramis that sounds like your current problem.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I thought my gourami had hole in the head but was told at BA's that it was impossible!!
So they fibbed!


----------

